# 10 Most Influential Figures in MMA



## The Elemental (Mar 31, 2007)

I know this discussion may of have been done to death, I still think with many events happening in MMA recently I thought this now a good time to discuss this. Post your top 10 (starting from 10 to 1) influential figures who helped create MMA.

10. Tito Ortiz: When MMA was on the rise, Tito Ortiz was the man who was on everyone's mouth.

9. Ken Shamrock: The first time I discovered MMA was because of Shamrock's venture in the WWF.


8. Dan Severn: Truly a legend who proves pro wrestlers aren't wussies in MMA. He was the first to hold both a major Wrestling title (NWA) and a major MMA title (UFC) at the same time.

7. Sakuraba: His legacy is what got me really interested in MMA, at the time he was the total package in MMA.

6. Dana White: Love him or hate him, you have to respect his achievement and how he defended MMA against closedminded idiots like the Billy O'Reilly of Fox News. 

5. the Fertittas: For the same reason everyone think they're an influence.

4. Shoot Fighting: Dreams of a MMA fed started to come true because of wrestlers who hated to job. Guys like Masakatsu Funaki, Akira Maeda, Sayama and Nobukio Takada who although not serious MMA fighters opened the door to MMA when they founded UWF which led to UWFi, Rings, Shooto and Pancrase. Along with them were shootfighters like Bart Vale who helped spread MMA in the US. Among those 5, I like Funaki better because he made the better effort when fighting in a real legit MMA fight while Takada totally screwed up in his matches. Also because i don't about Bart Vale's record or if he had any legit matches.

3. Antonio Inoki: Although his match with Ali was boring, it still should be considered an influence. Inoki had other MMA fighters, some say they were legit and others were worked. He also helped train good MMA fighters like Fujita and promotes MMA events like the highly successful Jungle Fight founded by Wallied Ismail.

2. The Gracies and BJJ: Love them or hate them, gotta respect their legacy and the fact they helped put MMA where it already is now. Other BJJ fighters like Bas Rutten and Walied Ismail are important to mention as well.

1. Bruce Lee and Martial artists of all centuries: Bruce Lee was definetly the most influential Martial artist of the 20th century. The JKD process could be seen as the first MMA system. Although Lee wasn't the first to come up with crossing styles, he revived the idea as the idea has been around for centuries thats how different Martial art styles came to be, they borrowed from eachother plus there are ancient stories of MMA tournaments that took place pitting warriors of different styles against each other.however masters of different styles have too much pride in their styles in the later years to the point of looking down on each other's styles.


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 31, 2007)

Shootfighting is a figure? 

Ok, in no real order and without a great deal of thought:


Royce Gracie.  Rorion pulled the strings, Helio developed it, Rickson was the best of them, but it was Royce that made MMA in North America.

Ken Shamrock.  First King of Pancrase, superfight holder, Started the Lion's Den.  His comeback attempt did not go well, but in his time he was a force, and a big player in the training of others.

Dan Severn.  The man is still fighting and is pushing 50.  He's done a lot to help smaller promotions and was the guy that put wrestling on the map.

Maurice Smith.  The one that put striking back in as a viable primary art.

Tank Abott.  Never a top fighter, but near the top.  One of the most colorful fighters by far.

Rickson Gracie.  "Rickson by armbar" enough said 

Randy Couture.  

Dana White.  Since Zuffa took over the UFC, the UFC has grown at an incredible rate, and as a result so has MMA as a whole.

Sakuraba.  Broke the image of Gracies and BJJ as being unbeatable, showed what catch was all about.

Pat Militech.  The Militech system has spawned many champions.  Plus he was the welterweight champion


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Mar 31, 2007)

I would probably add William Chow, Adriano Emperado and the Kajukenbo founders, and Ed Parker


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 31, 2007)

umm... what do they have to do with MMA?

None of them have competed, I don't think any of them trained any MMA fighters, just curious what your reasoning is?


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 31, 2007)

El Guapo was such a masterpiece. He was one of the first fighters to depend almost 90% on stand up techniques, of course not to forget that he later became an expert in submissions.


----------



## Odin (Apr 2, 2007)

Mariachi Joe said:


> I would probably add William Chow, Adriano Emperado and the Kajukenbo founders, and Ed Parker


 
I must have missed that episode of TUF..( :


----------



## crushing (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice lists.  I'm glad to see Dan Severn on them.  I went to a Severn workout at his gym in Coldwater, MI and got 'The Beast' to tap out.

I'm not going to provide any more details because then the tap out becomes much less impressive.  

Maybe I should share out of respect for Mr. Severn, lest people think a hack like myself could compete with The Beast on the mats.  It's still a moment I cherish.


----------

